# 03 Lincoln Navigator no sound through factory DVD player



## mwd99 (Mar 9, 2018)

I have 2003 Lincoln Navigator with factory DVD player. Everything was working perfect until a few days ago. Randomly I now have no sound through the factory speakers when trying to play a dvd. When I put a DVD in the stereo automatically defaults to the correct input and starts playing the DVD and the video picture displays and plays just fine. However no sound comes through when playing the dvd. When I switch back to radio AM,FM or CD sound works perfectly. I purchased a second factory dvd player and installed it and I get the same issue with both factory DVD players. I have also changed all the applicable fuses but still no sound.


Any ideas on what my issue is...I'm stumped? Thank you!


----------

